# cast spoke or disc wheels?



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I have a question? Why is it on all the new trucks like the 650 and 750's have only disc wheels.I like the old cast spoke wheels Since i love trucks I consider them to be more of a mans truck with them insted of discs and that they look better.I know that alot of you love to buy those flashy wheeel covers for them. So any ways why don't they have an option for them on the 650 and 750's I thisnk that we should get to choose don't you agree and maybe they are cheaper than the disc wheels.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I don't know why they don't use spoke wheels anymore, maybe they are old fashion. 

I know one thing, an F 650 is a very economic work truck. Cat 316B engine, 6 speed trans, xl package, under 34K brand new. The cost is almost equal to a 1 ton for 10 times the truck.

Geoff


----------



## tjg (Jan 24, 2000)

cat320 the wheels you are talking about are called "Bud wheels" and "Dayton wheels". The reason I know is the buses I drive for the public schools have both the new disc sytle are alot better,the spoke wheels for one, when you are out on a country route(muddy) and have a flat tire the spoke comes apart from the rim and the don't always get them back together just right, the disc wheels you don't have to worry about this, also the lug nuts on the disc wheels hold better compared to the clamping type action of the spokes. Thats just what I know about this wheels.


----------

